# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Six-wheeled delivery robot, Starship Technologies, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Starship Technologies

starshipdeliveries.com

----------


## Airicist

Local Delivery Robot by Starship Technologies

Published on Nov 1, 2015




> A revolutionary, self-driving local delivery robot created by Starship Technologies.

----------


## Airicist

Starship robot aims to reduce delivery costs

Published on Nov 2, 2015




> A new robot developed by one of the original founders of Skype could help reduce the price we pay for deliveries - and possibly make them free in the future. Starship drives autonomously to the shopper's doorway and then texts an alert message to announce its arrival. The low speed robot is designed to drive for a few miles from a local hub or a shop and can only carry small loads.
> The company is currently testing its prototypes and hopes to launch pilot services in the UK next year. 
> BBC Click's Talia Franco spoke to Ahti Heinla about his new robot.


Article "Forget drones, Starship wants to deliver packages by self-driving robot"

by Owen Williams
November 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

This Robot Could Replace Your Mailman

Published on Nov 2, 2015




> A small Estonian startup called Starship thinks this sidewalk-cruising robot is a better option than delivery drones.

----------


## Airicist

Starship robot delivers packages locally

Published on Nov 4, 2015




> Starship Robot is a delivery robot developed by the co-founders of Skype that can drive on sidewalks and carry up to two grocery bags.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Announcing delivery robots from Starship Technologies (with yours truly)"

by Brad Templeton
November 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

This robot could deliver your pizza someday soon

Published on Feb 23, 2016




> Starship is a self-driving delivery robot made for the suburbs. It can carry food, groceries, or packages up to two miles at a top speed of four miles an hour. It drives on sidewalks, so it uses cameras and computers to avoid obstacles like pedestrians or animals.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Starship will test its autonomous delivery robot in Washington, DC this fall"
The new capital (of ground-based drones)

by Sean O'Kane
June 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Starship delivery robots getting ready to deliver in London, Germany, Bern"

by Brad Templeton, Robocars.com
July 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Testing of Starship autonomous delivery robots in Silicon Valley

Published on Jul 23, 2016




> In July 2016, Starship Technologies conducted tests of its autonomous delivery robots in the heart of Silicon Valley. The robots achieved 90% autonomous driving, successfully navigating the sidewalk, avoiding obstacles, passing pedestrians, checking for traffic and completing a successful delivery for a senior citizen living nearby. 
> 
> Starship Technologies have built the world's first commercially available autonomous delivery robot. Testing has been running in 40 cities and 12 countries, in the aim to bring affordable, convienant and efficient on-demand delivery to consumers and businesses. 
> 
> The video is narrated by the founder and CEO of Starship Technologies Ahti Heinla.

----------


## Airicist

The first Starship robot delivery in Redwood City, California

Published on Nov 9, 2016




> In November 2016, a Starship Delivery Robot made its first delivery in Redwood City, California. The local bakery, Cafe La Tartine used a Starship Robot to deliver 15 choclate cookies to a house in the local neighbourhood. 
> 
> Starship Technologies have built the world's first commercially available autonomous delivery robot. The robots have been running in 58 cities and 16 countries, in the aim to bring affordable, convienant and efficient on-demand delivery to consumers and businesses.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Autonomous droid makes first fast-food delivery"

by Stu Robarts
December 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "DoorDash and Postmates are going to start making deliveries with these adorable European robots"

by Alison Griswold
January 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

We tried to steal food from a delivery robot

Published on Apr 3, 2017




> Robots are the future of food delivery and the temptation to steal from them is real.

----------


## Airicist

Hermes Innovation Lab & Starship Technologies

Published on Apr 12, 2017




> On December 16th 2016 Hermes Innovation Lab & Startship Technologies performed the UK's first automated parcel collection. Take a look....

----------


## Airicist

Starship campus delivery service with robots

Published on Apr 30, 2018




> Starship robots are now delivering food, drinks, parcels and other items on corporate and academic campuses around the world. This new service allows staff the freedom to choose how and where to spend their time during the day. 
> 
> Starship’s initiative is the first large scale deployment of autonomous delivery services, supporting campuses by implementing robots to assist in work and school environments. The robots offer on-demand delivery anywhere on participating campuses via an app, offering employees the flexibility and convenience of having food delivery when and where they want, eliminating unwanted errands and waiting in line, or transporting items to and from other locations on campus.

----------


## Airicist

Article "How one university changed overnight when it let 25 semiautonomous robots roam its campus"

by Peter Holley
January 25, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Starship Packages - The world's first autonomous package delivery service

Published on Mar 22, 2019




> Introducing the world's first autonomous package delivery service. Our new service makes missed deliveries, stolen packages and inconvenient trips to the depot a thing of the past

----------


## Airicist

Starship delivery robots in Milton Keynes

Published on Apr 10, 2019




> Starship's robots are delivering to the residents of Milton Keynes, UK seven days a week, 365 days a year. After our one year anniversary of operations in the city, we decided to ask residents what they thought about our service and how they use it. The delivery robots have now completed over 50,000 commercial deliveries globally and travelled over 200,000 miles.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Starship Technologies raises $40M, crosses 100K deliveries and plans to expand to 100 new universities"

by Darrell Etherington
August 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Living in the future: Becker boys & a food-delivery bot

Nov 9, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Starship completes one million autonomous deliveries

Jan 27, 2021




> We're proud to announce Starship Delivery Robots have now completed 1,000,000 autonomous deliveries around the world. 
> 
> We were unsure where the one millionth delivery was going to take place, as there are around 15-20 service areas open globally, all with robots doing deliveries every minute. In the end it took place at Bowling Green, Ohio, to a student called Annika Keeton who is a freshman studying pre-health Biology at BGSU. Annika is now part of Starship’s history!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Starship Technologies’ delivery robots are coming to more college campuses this fall"
The company claims it has helped facilitate 1.5 million deliveries to date

by Andrew J. Hawkins
August 10, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

A day in the life of a Starship robot

Apr 21, 2022




> Get ready for some dramatic music and experience a day in the life of a busy Starship Robot as it autonomously delivers throughout the city of Milton Keynes from dusk until dawn. Our robots are completing tens of thousands of autonomous deliveries a day all over the world.

----------


## Airicist2

Starship Robots and other pavement users

Sep 26, 2022




> We often get asked about  how Starship robots navigate around the community and those within, so we wanted to give a little insight - and some tips on what to do if you come across one on your journey. Have a look at how our robots navigate around various obstacles throughout its delivery journey.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Starship Technologies, Grubhub expand robotic deliveries to 5 campuses"

by Brianna Wessling
October 14, 2022

----------

